# Emerald Swifts have given birth :D



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

Good afternoon 

I have had a pair of Emerald Swifts for sometime now. My female recently gave birth. When I noticed she was pregnant I quarintined her in a seperate vivarium. I removed her as soon as she gave birth - 3 slugs and 5 babies  all healthy and eating fine. 

As some may know Emerald Swifts are extremely difficult to successfully breed in captivity and the likely hood of babies surviving is slim. I am cleaning them out everyday, spraying there viv twice a day, fresh food with lots of UV enhanced calcium given daily and fingers crossed so far no bad news. Even the runt has picked up and now looks quite spritely 

Does anyone know how long you should wait before selling them on? I obviously dont want to sell someone a lizard that may die on them the next day! Does anyone know the date which they should technically be in the clear?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Congratulations,

I like Emerald Swifts, and may one day get some. I recently looked at them as a breeding project, but after the research realised, It'd be very difficult.

Well done on getting them to breed, hope you are successful in the rearing of them.

Keeps us posted, such beautiful little creatures.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would give them about 2 months if this was me.
Congrats.:no1:


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> I like Emerald Swifts, and may one day get some. I recently looked at them as a breeding project, but after the research realised, It'd be very difficult.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you 

Emeralds are great lizards to get they are very active and are quite funny. The males are stunning and everyone always complements mine. Unfortunately they are extremely shy and skittish. I tried to get mine used to handiling but they wouldnt take, some people are successful with this and some arent, believe it depends on the temperment of your swifts. That is there main downside tho and it does get a little annoying at times. 

We have geckos, skinks and royals as well which love being handled and we can get them out for exercise etc without any problems the Emeralds on the other hand are purely for viewing.


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

Ah two months doesnt sound too bad!

My male was captive bred and I got him about 6 months old. Was hoping I didnt have to wait half a year before moving them on lol :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

South West Regius said:


> Ah two months doesnt sound too bad!
> 
> My male was captive bred and I got him about 6 months old. Was hoping I didnt have to wait half a year before moving them on lol :2thumb:


I was looking into some of these myself last year before I got hit with a wave of health issues all at once, so for now it is simply just focussing on what I have.

Best thing for these little guys I expect would be to send them off with a caresheet of how you do things, and or/vet the enclosure of the potential buyer before letting them go? 

: victory:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Huge congratulations! Nice to see more cb animals! Quite like emerald swifts but a little too skittish for me =(


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

Yer definately going to sell them with caresheets as they do need different care to most lizards.

To be honest they may be an "advanced" lizard but once you got their setup just right and get into a routine with them they are really easy to look after! 

Plus..their vivarium loks awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

South West Regius said:


> Yer definately going to sell them with caresheets as they do need different care to most lizards.
> 
> To be honest they may be an "advanced" lizard but once you got their setup just right and get into a routine with them they are really easy to look after!
> 
> Plus..their vivarium loks awesome :2thumb:


You got a pic of their setup dude?
When I was researching them I found it difficult to find anything to base something on?


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

There vivarium has since changed...dont get me wrong they loved this one but the moss cave and alot of things on the ground they never used. Mine are pretty much all arboreal they rarely burrow. So I have not changed it to vines on the ceiling, loads of logs (its like spaghetti junction) and then all their foliage mixed in. They love it watching them run and jump from log to log is quite funny amuses me for hours!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

is there a good care sheet for then there look like you can do a good looking setup for:2thumb:


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> is there a good care sheet for then there look like you can do a good looking setup for:2thumb:


Theres quite a few decent care sheets for them all accessible on the web. Most of it will come from experience though. The first 4x pics are of my first ever set up it changed alot over time and I would always change it round after each clean out so they didnt get to bored of everything. But you do learn from mistakes..for instance I found that by putting alot of objects on the ground, that they didnt use, it only served as hiding places for there food. Or the back wall scene that you can see in the first few pics I had to take that out as the female found a way to get behind it and would hide for days at a time behind there. They also always used to hang upside down from the cieling (They still do) but by introducing vines it gave them resting points and they could travel, hunt and hide on them better. Its all a learning curve


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

is that a 3ftx2ftx1.5ft exo


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> is that a 3ftx2ftx1.5ft exo


I believe its around that size, it is massive. I could easily put another 2 more females in there with him. They have got tonnes of room...


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

mmmmm now that got me thinking like the more rare reptiles and think a mate has a 3ft exo in his shed mite have to give him a call :lol2: what you use for your basking spot


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

I cant remember its name off the top of my head but I got the top box which just spreads heat and slight uv over the whole tank. Then the basking spot I use a big old glow in the dark uv light. When I first got it, I bought it from my cousin who had it set up for turtles. The light bulb was 140 watts and warped the top left corner of the viv...didnt even think to check it! Its now got a 60-80 watt bulb in depending what the local store has when they need replacing. 

I am currently selling the whole vivarium, all the internal decor etc, half a bag of substrate, a bit of food and the male and female emerald swift for £200.00. I have started breeding Royals and need the space now but they are an awesome duo it will be sad to see them leave.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Very well done on managing to breed something outside the norm, need more and more people trying different lizards to spice up the hobby alittle and stop it getting stale so to speak.:no1:


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

Paul P said:


> Very well done on managing to breed something outside the norm, need more and more people trying different lizards to spice up the hobby alittle and stop it getting stale so to speak.:no1:


 
Thanks Paul


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done from all the team here!! One of my fav species of all time!!!!!

Well done

John


----------



## lilbug82 (May 16, 2013)

South West Regius said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a pair of Emerald Swifts for sometime now. My female recently gave birth. When I noticed she was pregnant I quarintined her in a seperate vivarium. I removed her as soon as she gave birth - 3 slugs and 5 babies  all healthy and eating fine.
> 
> ...




I have a male and female emerald swift and i was wondering what needs to be done for them to breed. They are in the same cage. Is there anything more then just caging them together.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations, as others have said there's no hard & fast rule on when to sell but for my own piece of mind not before they're your satisified they're eating, shedding & pooing as expected


----------

